# Pantry Porn



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is a quick video of my prep room. I will be making a more in depth video of everything I have. Please subscribe to get updates. Tell me what you think I should do differently or keep the same.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

First let me say that I have not watched the video but the first thing that comes to my mind is these videos are a serious breech of your OPSEC. 

In general it's best to keep the true extent of your preps to a need to know basis. Posting videos on the Internet is probably not the best way to keep your preps under wraps.


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

I keep all personal information out of the video


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

In my opinion you are in denial about OPSEC. There are some serious geeks out there. They can find your home address. Chances are no one will unless you peak the interest of some 3 letter agency. So why post about your stuff, what do you get out of it?


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd be comfortable giving my address. Unless your military, your not getting to my house


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That sounds like a challenge! Let me go warm up the MRAP.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Go away you over confident TROLL!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Scprepper91 said:


> I'd be comfortable giving my address. Unless your military, your not getting to my house


Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids! Seriously. What equipment do you think one would need to get to or into your house that a civilian doesn't own? You'd be amazed at what people manage to get their hands on. :coffeesip:


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

Civilians can get their hands on the same things as military but unlawfully entering a military base is ****ig with the government and the government doesn't like that and won't stop until a bullet is in your head


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

Grimm said:


> Go away you over confident TROLL!


I'm definitely not a troll. I'm not sure how you got that conclusion. I figured I'd share what I have so others can get ideas. Another forum I'm in has nothing but great things to say and every comment on this website is negative. Not sure if everyone is like this or just all the negative people are awake at the same time. Either way it's about sharing ideas, not trying to impress anyone.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Some of the remarks might seem unkind, but really they're doing you a favor. It is unwise to reveal all that you have to strangers. There is even a biblical basis for this point of view:

_At that time Berodachbaladan, the son of Baladan, king of Babylon, sent letters and a present to Hezekiah: for he had heard that Hezekiah had been sick. And Hezekiah listened to them, and showed them all the house of his precious things, the silver, and the gold, and the spices, and the precious ointment, and all the house of his armor, and all that was found in his treasures: there was nothing in his house, nor in all his dominion, that Hezekiah showed them not. Then came Isaiah the prophet to king Hezekiah, and said to him, What said these men? and from from where came they to you? And Hezekiah said, They are come from a far country, even from Babylon. And he said, What have they seen in your house? And Hezekiah answered, All the things that are in my house have they seen: there is nothing among my treasures that I have not showed them. __And Isaiah said to Hezekiah, Hear the word of the LORD. Behold, the days come, that all that is in your house, and that which your fathers have laid up in store to this day, shall be carried into Babylon: nothing shall be left, said the LORD_.~ 2nd Kings 20:12-17

Keep private things private.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Scprepper91 said:


> Civilians can get their hands on the same things as military but unlawfully entering a military base is ****ig with the government and the government doesn't like that and won't stop until a bullet is in your head


I am the government son, and I am here to help.

Don't mind Grimm, she is like the welcome wagon with attitude (but she can back it up). Don't make her declare shenanigans.

Most other prepping forums are full of survivalist wannabes, tacticool operators operating operationally and basement dwelling keyboard commandos. We try and keep it real around here and actually intend to make it a few days after those other people have already gone boots up. Welcome to the forum. Prep on soldier.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am the government son, and I am here to help.
> 
> Don't mind Grimm, she is like the welcome wagon with attitude (but she can back it up). Don't make her declare shenanigans.
> 
> Most other prepping forums are full of survivalist wannabes, tacticool operators operating operationally and basement dwelling keyboard commandos. We try and keep it real around here and actually intend to make it a few days after those other people have already gone boots up. Welcome to the forum. Prep on soldier.


My Shenanigans O' Meter is on uber sensitive after the pervert troll posted nasty images in the Christmas crafting thread last night.

And to the OP, This forum is a homesteading forum not a mall ninja- lone wolf brag forum.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Scprepper91 said:


> I'm definitely not a troll. I'm not sure how you got that conclusion. I figured I'd share what I have so others can get ideas. Another forum I'm in has nothing but great things to say and every comment on this website is negative. Not sure if everyone is like this or just all the negative people are awake at the same time. Either way it's about sharing ideas, not trying to impress anyone.


I don't care who you think you are or how hard you think it would be for someone to get on base to steal your crap. How do you know that jack-ass in the mess hall isn't going to steal from you? I have seen and heard stories that there is a decline in honor/respect in the military.

This forum is a *homesteading forum* not a mall ninja- lone wolf brag forum.


----------



## Yeti-695 (Dec 15, 2015)

Welcome, I'll watch the video and check this out.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It very simple. The smartest preppers practice OPSEC. The preppers that brag about their preps will have to defend themselves from the hordes that know about it when SHTF. 

The theory that you can defend your stash is faulty. The people that want your stuff don't need to attack your location. They can sit in a hidden location and observe your movements and when you feel safe and leave the compound you won't see or hear it but your real destination is on the ground bleeding out.

If there are more people their, when they come out to get your body they will find the same results. After that they just walk in and make your place their place.

The point is that is if no one knows what you have then you have the upper hand.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Scprepper91 said:


> I'm definitely not a troll. I'm not sure how you got that conclusion. I figured I'd share what I have so others can get ideas. Another forum I'm in has nothing but great things to say and every comment on this website is negative. Not sure if everyone is like this or just all the negative people are awake at the same time. Either way it's about sharing ideas, not trying to impress anyone.


A few post to let us know who and what you are before you started giving advice would have gone a long way.

Everyone here has done that and we pretty much all know each other, a lot of us know other members personally and those things give credibility to what is discussed and how we interact with each other.

Dont base your actions(here) on how other sites accept/reject/interact with you, start by establishing yourself and letting us know about your level of expertise, what your mindset, concerns, attitude and temperament are.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> It very simple. The smartest preppers practice OPSEC. The preppers that brag about their preps will have to defend themselves from the hordes that know about it when SHTF. ...


I have been spending a lot of time exploring Fallout 4 (a Xbox game for you old timers). There is an area that I have isolated a emergency "Help" radio transmission coming from. Unfortunately this area is also invested with Super Mutant's and I'm not strong enough nor have the resources to take them straight on. So I'm sniping the ones on the fringe, leave until the rest have calmed down and repeat. Eventually the survivors will be few in number, I'll be strong enough to eliminate them and investigate the source of the radio transmission.

The same tactic may be applied to your location, especially if you have strong defenses and terrible OPSEC.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I just finished watching seasons 1-5 of the walking dead and I have to say something I noticed...

Military bases are one of the first places hit during a massive SHingTF event that leads to TEOTWAWKI.

The OP's preps will be some of the first found because he couldn't keep his trap shut. Or his 'brothers in arms' will take them since he didn't plan to share but ran his mouth...!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Grimm said:


> My Shenanigans O' Meter is on uber sensitive after the pervert troll posted nasty images in the Christmas crafting thread last night.
> 
> And to the OP, This forum is a homesteading forum not a mall ninja- lone wolf brag forum.


Pervert Images? Dammit I always miss out on the fun!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have decided to just open up and share the image of my prep room too. Its a work in progress. Don't judge me.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I have decided to just open up and share the image of my prep room too. Its a work in progress. Don't judge me.


Where's the Taco Bell hot sauce packets?


----------



## prmhs (Jan 16, 2009)

yes - I agree...no matter how excited you may be about it - it is not a good idea to advertise your capability or holdings...yikes! 
prm


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

To follow in Sentry's gesture of good will here is a photo of mine...


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have decided to just open up and share the image of my prep room too. Its a work in progress. Don't judge me.


Don't patronize us - that's clearly not your pantry since there's no Coke Zero!


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

I am soooo embarrassed to post mine, but really I am just beginning:

I do have lots of M&M colors and a stockpile of ammo


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I have decided to just open up and share the image of my prep room too. Its a work in progress. Don't judge me.


You forgot the sardines and spam, oh yea, its a work in progress!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I have decided to just open up and share the image of my prep room too. Its a work in progress. Don't judge me.


Thanks! I think we needed the levity.


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't really consider it a threat, not being cocky or anything. If something were to happen tomorrow. People have bigger things to worry about besides trying to remember what my username is and trying to find my house. You would have to find out my name and address first than decided on the risk to reward factor on traveling wherever your from in hopes that I haven't already moved or if there is any food left. I see YouTube videos where people show their face and all their preps. Do you tink I would be worried about trying to figure out exactly where southernprepper1 lives so I can go to his house? Correct me if I'm wrong but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Scprepper91 said:


> Here is a quick video of my prep room. I will be making a more in depth video of everything I have. Please subscribe to get updates. Tell me what you think I should do differently or keep the same.


I'd add another reloading press, since you don't have a problem spending money on preps I'd recommend a forster dual coax. there are other great brands as well, and if you're gonna go big, buy the kick-butt RCBS scale and powder measure as well.

I'm not sure what that plastic bin at the very end of the video was, but I'd put that somewhere else and I'd stack 15 or 20 cases of home canned proteins there. I'd be looking at lots of other floor space to keep adding home canned proteins and veggies too!


do you have heirloom seeds? they should be stored there.
do you have rabbits, chickens, ducks, goats? obviously they wont be stored there but you should consider them for sustainable food and barter.
do you have silver? on my budget silver is much more affordable than gold but theres that too, that should be stored securely, perhaps in the safe you displayed.
do you have neighbors that are as equally prepared? because if not, they'll be coming to you first! and I've not read more than the first page of comments yet, but to be perfectly blunt... the .gov is not always looking out for the best interests of it's own people. it's more about the upper echelon and survival of the machine than the people at the bottom keeping the gears going.
does that room have fire suppression? do your hallways, does your kitchen? 
do your kids know how to get out of the house safely if there is a fire? do they have a BOB that has some clothes (that fit, don't forget how fast they grow lol!) shoes, some basic stuff, etc?
all those canned goods are nice, but from my personal experience storing them that way sucks!  you might want to consider some FIFO rotating food supply racks for them. yeah it's spendy, but if you're like me at some point you get tired of being stubborn and just break down and spend a buck on buying the tool to make it so much more convenient.
Arizona Tea? yeah... okay. creature comforts I guess? or is this a constant resupply of what you currently use? I'd ditch that stuff for dried tea leaves that you can reconstitute and have a zillion servings in that same space, and I'd add a couple cases of low/medium grade whiskey as well. when SHTF and people are detoxing or hurting hard to get numb, it's gonna be a great barter item. 
Coffee is also great for barter, I don't drink it myself and I buy a can here and there regularly just for preps for barter. it's gonna stay fresh until opened and when it's outrageously expensive to buy new if its even on the shelves I'll make my money back ten or one hundred fold!!!
I didn't see water filters in your preps. Having served in the military and knowing what some bases water quality is like even today... uhm... yeah... go get yourself some really good filters. You need a variety. You need lifestraws that are cheap and can easily go in everyone's bag, you should consider a Katadyn and then there are a lot of really good options for static "bugging in one spot" filters.
do you have a pellet rifle? knocking down birds to eat on Tuesday is a good idea. shameless reference to the north korea thread LOL!!!! I crack myself up! 
do you have exterior video surveillance? yeah okay from one of your comments you suggest you live on a military facility, you should clearly know that it doesn't make you immune from crime, less so yes, immune no, and if SHTF yeah, even as things slide it will go easier on base than off, but still...
ETA

do you have a solar oven? you can make one out of tin foil and a cardboard box, but I'll honestly swear by (not at) my AA Sun Oven, I've used it a lot! I high recommend it and Catalina West is a forum member and retailer of them. Not sure when the next sale is, maybe presidents day or perhaps Easter? you may consider finding him in the forum supporters section and hitting him up on models and pricing and potential upcoming sales.
do you have "energy"? can you recharge your iphone and your emergency radios and your tablets, and flashlights with solar? there are a lot of really good but sometimes really spendy  options available. Think about it, if the birds are still working then you need a working cell phone to get the weather forecast, yes? 
do you have energy part 2? do you have a couple "oh that's just my spare BBQ gas can"? When SHTF not using gas or wood to make heat is ideal (sun oven above) but when it's also SHTF+raining or just overcast, then you need plan B!
I didn't see much in the way of cold weather gear or bug out packs, that would be stuff maybe stored down there too. I'd keep a few camelback bladders sealed with oxy absorbers in them too until needed so they don't have even the slightest chance of mildew and mold.
flashlights and batteries?
prescription meds? maybe even antibiotics for your fish? yes I know you're on some kind of base but nothing stays that way forever, and you just never know when it's time to bug out, and then what you relied on being available... isn't!
gas or diesel for your vehicles (should be in the garage not down in the bunker room, but just pointing out, do you have that covered?)
FAK's? maybe I missed it, I'll need to watch the video again. I didn't see much at all in the way of FAK. people hurt themselves all the time accidentally every day, why would that stop happening when things get worse and stress and tensions and risk are all elevated even higher?

hmm... what else? so much fun to go shopping with other people's money!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Scprepper91 said:


> I don't really consider it a threat, not being cocky or anything. If something were to happen tomorrow. People have bigger things to worry about besides trying to remember what my username is and trying to find my house. You would have to find out my name and address first than decided on the risk to reward factor on traveling wherever your from in hopes that I haven't already moved or if there is any food left. I see YouTube videos where people show their face and all their preps. Do you tink I would be worried about trying to figure out exactly where southernprepper1 lives so I can go to his house? Correct me if I'm wrong but that's just my opinion.


A number of us here disagree with your assessment. Trust that we are looking out for your best interests. You are right that the risk is low. It is also true that the risk is less without the publishing pictures of your preps.

It sounds as though you have a lot of strengths with your location. It is important that you assess your weaknesses as that will be what your enemies will look for. Be proud of your strengths but don't let that pride blind you. Make an honest evaluation. If you find few or small weaknesses you might want to reassess.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Being from the west coast, every time I see loaded shelves I wonder if they are secured to the wall...especially those with glass bottles of rum  Of course the water jugs on the bottom should keep them upright, but still could have a whole lotta shaking going on. Perhaps something across the front or move breakables down lower. Even if you don't live in an earthquake zone, it seems they discover more faults every year. You have quite a bit going for yourself, good job...like the music too.


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

Gians said:


> Being from the west coast, every time I see loaded shelves I wonder if they are secured to the wall...especially those with glass bottles of rum  Of course the water jugs on the bottom should keep them upright, but still could have a whole lotta shaking going on. Perhaps something across the front or move breakables down lower. Even if you don't live in an earthquake zone, it seems they discover more faults every year. You have quite a bit going for yourself, good job...like the music too.


Thank you for the constructive criticism. The liquor bottles are plastic just for that reason. The shelves are not secured to the wall due to the fact that I live on base and don't want to do anything to the walls. Thank you for watching the video


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Gians said:


> Being from the west coast, every time I see loaded shelves I wonder if they are secured to the wall...especially those with glass bottles of rum  Of course the water jugs on the bottom should keep them upright, but still could have a whole lotta shaking going on. Perhaps something across the front or move breakables down lower. Even if you don't live in an earthquake zone, it seems they discover more faults every year. You have quite a bit going for yourself, good job...like the music too.


I think that even if you do not live in an earthquake zone, it is good to secure your shelves and other preps. Being prepared means that we are considering any and all ways that things can go south. California may be an earthquake zone, but there are other ways that shelves and homes could be shaken, such as nearby explosions, etc., caused by broken gas lines and etc.

I do dry canning in canning jars for stuff that can not find pre-canned. I have some cases of such stuff, and I pack like things together in boxes and make sure that there is some sort of padding between the jars. One thing I use is boxes from food, such as cracker, cereal, or other such boxes.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Our newbie is going to find out the most dangerous attitude a prepper can have is one of arrogance.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I have decided to just open up and share the image of my prep room too. Its a work in progress. Don't judge me.


Wow! This is an improvement! Last time you showed us, IIRC, all you had was an empty pallet. Good job Sentry!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry... 

no tobasco? 


REALLY???? epic fail


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

@Dakine, had to copy/past that list of questions - got me thinking how f*ed I am :brickwall:


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Scprepper91,i gotta ask..how many people that know you by name and face,actually know that your on youtube?.and how many of them has seen those videos?and how many of them are now thinking.we'll go there in a shtf situation?those reasons are why most others here,as well as my self won't post any more then we do.about what we've actually done in the way of preps.my landlords and family know extremly little to what i've done to prepare for the wrost.be it natural or man made.give people 1 week to run out of everything needed.then the ones still able,will be looking for others to steel from,at gun point or what ever.remember the saying.despirate people will do despirate things during despirate times..i must admit thoe.your coming along real good,with your preps thoe...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Asiza said:


> @Dakine, had to copy/past that list of questions - got me thinking how f*ed I am :brickwall:


Here is a trick we do to make it look like the preps are rolling in. I have an apple juice jug with a blank 52 week savings chart on it. Every week I add money to the jug and mark it on the chart. When we have enough for an item on our need list I use the money to buy it.

BTW a great site for heirloom seeds is Annie's Heirloom Seeds. Good prices and they take Paypal. (I use swagbucks to earn Paypal gift cards to buy preps too)

http://www.anniesheirloomseeds.com/


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Asiza said:


> @Dakine, had to copy/past that list of questions - got me thinking how f*ed I am :brickwall:


No Asiza you're not F***ed, you're thinking, you're planning, you're learning. Keep up the good work, and go slow this isn't a race. Often in a survival situation it's what you know, not what you have, that will save your Butt.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Asiza said:


> @Dakine, had to copy/past that list of questions - got me thinking how f*ed I am :brickwall:


I'm glad you found it useful, I approach prepping from the triangle of what's most vital, Air/Water/Food and how it intersects with skills, tools (including defensive) and ability... which would be... a much bigger list lol

nobody is going to be able to provide the "magic list" of have this and you're good to go because they don't know if you have elderly, or maybe very young children in your house. Am I going to give a .300 Win Mag to a 7 yr old and say watch this window and shoot anything that moves!!! uhmmm yeahhhhhhhh NO.

prepare for the most important things, and have at least (imo) one pistol rifle shotty for each adult able to be put to defensive combat tasks. (which is a whole nother can of worms. I've seen guys run when the first bullet goes flying over head.. fk really? really???)

anyway, back on point. my list is about how to keep your ability to defend yourself and your family at a high ready point without going into batshit crazy gun talk.

and you will need personal self defense, but you will NOT need it tons and tons and tons unless you live in gangland like me LOL! so for you water filters and fire masks, and fire extingquishers are the most important things after you sort out the triangle.... air water food. those things above all else, if you don't have those you don't have shit. worry about the rest later.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Dakine said:


> I'm glad you found it useful, I approach prepping from the triangle of what's most vital, Air/Water/Food and how it intersects with skills, tools (including defensive) and ability... which would be... a much bigger list lol
> 
> nobody is going to be able to provide the "magic list" of have this and you're good to go because they don't know if you have elderly, or maybe very young children in your house. Am I going to give a .300 Win Mag to a 7 yr old and say watch this window and shoot anything that moves!!! uhmmm yeahhhhhhhh NO.
> 
> ...


well, I've got the guns but I cant afford the bullets  haha. I wish I could do more but ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OK stash, but now ya showed everbody what ya got. A military base eh? Sentry be from the gobbernut an so am I. It really don't take as much as some folks thin ta get the clearance fer a base.

Folks here trying ta give ya a bit a sound advice an sharin the knowledge what we have here. It's really best ta listen ta some a the old timers. We have a perty diverse background a information an skills. Oh, don't thin yer safe just cause ya be on base. Ifin it all falls apart, yer "friends" what have very little will take yers. If ya sposed ta be in the military, OpSec should be old hat ta ya. 

There be folks in my own family what don't know everthin I got. As much fer their protection as it be mine. There be some free advice fer ya.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Asiza said:


> @Dakine, had to copy/past that list of questions - got me thinking how f*ed I am :brickwall:


No matter what, if yer doing anythin atall, yer ahead a most a the country. Just keep pluggin away at it. Rome weren't built in a day. Keep at it.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Ya know, I'm sure those fellow base personnel won't think anything about letting their babies starve while you & yours sit in the land of plenty. If you're on base posting crap on YouTube, rest assured SOMEONE knows all about it. It's their JOB to know about it. You don't think you actually have privacy, do you?


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

Only 2 people know I'm on YouTube. If your planning to come to my house and steal from me. It's best to get my address now so that when there isn't internet you can come to my house in hopes that my food is still there. I'm not aragant at all. Some people think thst if I show a picture of a bunch of food that they can find the exact house in America. Not to say that some computer wiz couldn't find out the information but the average person couldn't find it. Even if you did find my house, would you break into my house now? I know many people wouldn't and by the time most people would break into my house would be during a crisis.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Scprepper, the members of this forum are trying to be helpful. It is unwise to display the full extent of your preparations to anyone you do not trust implicitly. Period. I understand what you're trying to say but you're coming off as arrogant and argumentative towards people that are only trying to give solid advice.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Scprepper91 said:


> Only 2 people know I'm on YouTube. If your planning to come to my house and steal from me. It's best to get my address now so that when there isn't internet you can come to my house in hopes that my food is still there. I'm not aragant at all. Some people think thst if I show a picture of a bunch of food that they can find the exact house in America. Not to say that some computer wiz couldn't find out the information but the average person couldn't find it. Even if you did find my house, would you break into my house now? I know many people wouldn't and by the time most people would break into my house would be during a crisis.


Good luck, yer gonna need it.

On ta those what can be saved.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

:brickwall:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> :brickwall:


Is it just me or does anyone else get the "I'll do what I want!" (in Eric Cartman's voice) vibe you'd get from a snotty trolling teenager?!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

No, I don't hear that cartman voice.

here's the problem the way I see it... Your absence from all the "normal" problems the unprepared folks are facing is going to expose you as someone who must not need to spend hours waiting in line. 

after all, you have some food, some barter goods, some this some that... but standing in those lines is not really awesome, because that's where people are going to freak out. Tensions ride high... people hating queue'ing up in the first place and now we're just gonna pile on and add something from a low level interruption (Sandy, Katrina) or a rather "until notified otherwise, this is permanent" grid outage 

So now you have to start making decisions. Do you burn countless hours in the day standing in lines? do you whip out the solar oven? Are you walking to a water collection or food distribution area because gas is too important to use to drive there?

Do you think neighbors won't be watching? the hungrier they get, the more appetizing you look. And that's just neighbors... right now everything is perfect, right?? and MP's respond to break-in's not prevent them. And that's base housing. 

like I said before, it's less, but not immune from the same problems society in general will have and it's worse now because due to a decade of war we've lowered recruiting standards, there's tagging on US bases from gang members that are now allowed to join the military... in IRAQ!

these are the same people that have been trained to clear houses, subdue occupants, and have loyalties to their gangs (old and new) before OUR flag.

This fantasy of yours that you are safe is going to get people hurt. I'm glad you're rocking preps, and I don't think that just because you have them, unless you're careless and casual discussing them others will clue into it today, but... when people get hungry and thirsty, they will look and see what neighbors are doing.

do you want your daughter playing next door when those people are unbeknownst to you 1 meal away from starving and they know you and your S.O. never show up at the food lines to waste 4 hours? What do you think they do then? 

OPSEC. that's what people are trying to get across to you.

by the way, finding your address may not be as difficult as you think... are you aware of the gps locations embedded in pic/video? have you defeated that before you posted your video? 

just sayin...


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

Dakine said:


> ... by the way, finding your address may not be as difficult as you think... are you aware of the gps locations embedded in pic/video? have you defeated that before you posted your video?
> 
> just sayin...


I haven't really found it my place to comment directly about this thread or to the OP but the above reminds me of something. This little story is for the OP and I'll try to say it in as little words as I can.

I have a daughter who ran away a few years back. My husband and I were ill with worry and expressed this to some 'friends' in an online game we play. At some point my daughter had updated her FB and a friend of hers copied the screen because it showed who she was with, which was lucky because she deleted that message very quickly. My husband and I broke into her account to match the face of the boy she was with to people in her contacts list, hoping more or less that it would be that easy and it was. We didn't know what to do with that info though because no one knew his real name, his address, age or anything else. We told this to our 'friend' online who takes down all the info we have, absent any account passwords and such. Okay so, I don't know what this guys does for a living but it took him 30 minutes to do what he did and all the while he was on TeamSpeak with us. (I know, we are dorks).

Somehow he was able to go from my daughter's profile and track down not only the boy but his mother and from there went and got ahold of his mother's tax information, showing her current address. He gave us the address, her name, her phone number and her son's name and age -- I know he works in computers but that's all I know. Its scary how quick and easy it was for him though.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

BTW, I stopped using facebook after that


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

While the OP is smug about living on base at his current station, he could be just one PCS away from possibly not living on base. And what happens when he separates from the service (I can't imagine anyone with his attitude making the military a career)?

Karma.... it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## LibertyHippie (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't care how careful most people are in trying to retain privacy online; there's always a way around it and its usually free.. Google searching key words can often lead me right to a person whom I didn't even have a last name for. 

I used to run a reunion site for a school I went to 25 years ago and I tracked down dozens of people with little more than a name. 

Using the stuff I learned in doing my family tree I've found my girl friend from middle school and all I had was hers and her mothers first names and prospective spelling of a possible last name. She doesn't even go by that name anymore and she doesn't live near she was born in or went to school. 

I looked up the tax records of the old gal who was supposedly married to Jim Morrison of The Doors because she posted a photo on her Facebook fan page with a cool view outside her NYC apartment but it didn't mesh with where she said she lived.. I began to suspect her of lying about more than being a famous person's wife so I wanted to see just who she really was. Turns out she is nuts and broke and living a virtual lie but she's mildly entertaining so I keep reading her rants.

25 years ago I was part of a group of friends and someone else connected to that group was murdered. I never knew her or anything about it until I moved back to that town and was eventually brought in for questioning. To make a long story short, the case came up in a conversation one day and we wondered what happened to that guy who was never tried for killing her but was her boyfriend, he submitted some loophole plea that prevented him from being charged and he fell off the radar. 

I found his house and photos of him within an hour. Even what kind of truck he drives. 

My best friend was murdered in Pittsburgh. Her killer got off. I found him in Virginia less than a year after the trial. Thanks to Facebook. He's back in the Pittsburgh area now and has two kids. I keep tabs because I had eventually wanted to buy the house she was murdered in and tear it down because it's just sitting abandoned now but I won't even consider setting foot in Pittsburgh if there's a chance I'll run into him and go to jail for beating his ass to death.

My friends come to me if they want to know something on someone because I have a knack for looking in the right places. It wasn't until I read a how-to guide on disappearing that I discovered just how hard it is to really disappear. Old emails, Myspace, ISP numbers, Amazon, birth and marriage records, even the first chat program from the early 90's all leave a trail. 

This should tell you that even if you never post your real name online and are very careful; someone, somewhere can find something about you. I've spend hours trying to remove some of the stuff I have done online dating back 15 years. My pool league team website, photos, blog and forum comments that lead back to any information about me are numerous and mostly gone at this point. 

Do yourself a favor and remove anything about yourself, your holdings, your family, your past, or your future if you want to remain anonymous. Otherwise, you're kidding yourself if you think you're protected by a catchy screen name like SCPrepper?? South Carolina maybe?


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Grimm is going to have fun with this one


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Grimm is going to have fun with this one


Already did. The troll doesn't come around anymore.


----------



## LibertyHippie (Aug 28, 2009)

Pooh, I didn't realize this thread had died down. My bad.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LibertyHippie said:


> Pooh, I didn't realize this thread had died down. My bad.


Don't worry about it. CMG has this post (with my joke pantry picture) on the site's FB page trying to draw more traffic.


----------



## Scprepper91 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Nicholas I'm really not a troll. I just wanted to post the video because I like seeing what kind of food preps other people have and figured I would contribute, didn't mean ruin your world


----------



## slowimplosion (Sep 9, 2012)

dademoss said:


> I am soooo embarrassed to post mine, but really I am just beginning:
> 
> I do have lots of M&M colors and a stockpile of ammo


Now THAT is spit-yur-coffee funny!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Scprepper91 said:


> Hey Nicholas I'm really not a troll. I just wanted to post the video because I like seeing what kind of food preps other people have and figured I would contribute, didn't mean ruin your world


Typical troll response. Or smartass teenager...


----------

